# Backyard Vineyard



## Dan852 (Jul 27, 2017)

New to this forum, growing grapes, and winemaking as well so I'm trying to learn as much as I can in these early years. 

I have a tiny vineyard that I planted last spring along a fence line in our backyard in Chicago. 10 vines of Cabernet Franc to be exact. They did quite well last summer and survived their first winter. The graft union was insulated with topsoil over the winter. A few weeks after bud break this spring I noticed some deformed leaves on several of the vines. After doing some research online and speaking with the viticulturist at the nursery they were purchased from we concluded that it was herbicide damage. Early this spring I used some Ortho Weed B Gon on a few areas of my lawn and was of course careful to not get anywhere near the vines, but I have to admit that I had no idea just how sensitive these vines can be to 2,4-d. There is also a small amount of Dicamba as well. I guess I figured that since there were not any leaves yet that it would be ok. My mistake and lesson learned. 

Just about all the vines seem to be recovering so fingers crossed they make it. Any recovery tips would be appreciated. 

I searched through some old posts, but could really find this exact answer. If I missed something then I apologize and please point me in that direction. My question would be that I love both my vines as well as my beautiful lawn in our backyard. I know many will say you have to pick one, but has anyone had any luck with using any sort of natural or chemical selective herbicides on their lawn to kill weeds while not harming a nearby vineyard or the grass. Out if caution this year I've just been dealing with weeds the best I can via mowing and hand pulling and if that's what I have to do to have both then I will, but I was just curious if anyone of you have dealt with the same challenge. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## grapeman (Jul 27, 2017)

Both 2,4-D and dicamba are very bad for grapes. Pretty weed free lawns don't co-exist well with grapes because of this. If you keep a good thick grass lawn it will help keep the weeds out and just realize you may have to allow a few weeds to grow to be able to keep the grapes.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I'm out in Warrenville, so not far from where you're at. 

My lawn is littered with weeds. I love my grapes more. I weed whack and pull in the rows, and just mow in between. I can't be bothered to go at all of the weeds.

I have done some spot treatment of Glyphosate in between rows but I was too timid to spray anything really close to the grapes as I was worried there would be some kind of damage to my fairly young vines. From reading here it looks like I'd be fine to do so, but I'm thinking once I upgrade my weed wacker I'll be fine without it.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 28, 2017)

I do one spray the low-volatility version of 2,4-D in the early spring before bud break and not had any trouble. I have more issues with drift from neighbors later in the year. Glyphosate works well to keep the ground under the vines free from grass and weeds but do not let it touch green tissue on your vines. It won't harm woody trunks though. A good pre-emergent for young vines is Surflan.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome! I'm also a backyard vineyard guy. I have maybe 35-40 Muscat vines, and under 10 riesling vines, and a few table grape vines.

Our vines are all in garden beds covered in mulch, so not as much weed trouble close to the vines. I do use Roundup once or twice a year, being careful to not let it touch any leaves.


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 29, 2017)

Dan852 said:


> I've just been dealing with weeds the best I can via mowing and hand pulling



I personally gravitate toward mechanical weed control in lawn, garden and vineyard. So, if it helps, here is one tool to consider for weeding lawns if you can not, or do not want to, use a chemical solution:

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Weeders/Deluxe-Stand-up-Weeder


----------



## Sage (Aug 3, 2017)

A plain old fashioned hoe works great too. I carry one as I water and have almost no weeds now.

A bit behind the times, but I have 130 vines and water with a couple of hoses. While watering I check for problems (bugs/disease), trim if needed and remove weeds (with a hoe or by hand). Takes 2-3 hours per week.


----------



## SundownVineyard (Aug 8, 2017)

Dan852 said:


> New to this forum, growing grapes, and winemaking as well so I'm trying to learn as much as I can in these early years.
> 
> I have a tiny vineyard that I planted last spring along a fence line in our backyard in Chicago. 10 vines of Cabernet Franc to be exact. They did quite well last summer and survived their first winter. The graft union was insulated with topsoil over the winter. A few weeks after bud break this spring I noticed some deformed leaves on several of the vines. After doing some research online and speaking with the viticulturist at the nursery they were purchased from we concluded that it was herbicide damage. Early this spring I used some Ortho Weed B Gon on a few areas of my lawn and was of course careful to not get anywhere near the vines, but I have to admit that I had no idea just how sensitive these vines can be to 2,4-d. There is also a small amount of Dicamba as well. I guess I figured that since there were not any leaves yet that it would be ok. My mistake and lesson learned.
> 
> ...


Herbicides won't volitilize when the temps are below around 70-75 degrees, so I would say just focus your weed control applications when the weather is cooler. That is the most effective time to control weeds in a lawn anyway. Other than that, maybe have an area of mulch or untreated grasses under the vines so the treated turf is not close enough to be an issue.


----------

